
Hashing Files in Elixir - alvises
https://www.poeticoding.com/hashing-a-file-in-elixir/
======
alvises
In this article we see what a hash function is and what it can be useful for.
We see how to calculate the hash of strings and files using the Erlang :crypto
module and Elixir streams.

